# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Xin hỏi cách tháo rời Spindle Shino

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi một tý ạ.
Em mới mua cái Spindle của bác diyodira. Spindle chay 40Hz tốc độ tối đa 2300rpm. Em muốn tháo ra vệ sinh nhưng thắc mắc hai thứ sau:
- Phần nắp chụp phía trước khi tháo ra trống trơn, có phải nguyên thủy em nó có ổ bi ở đây không ạ?
- Quạt tản nhiệt phía sau bắt thẳng đồng trục, được giữ bằng cái phe, em tháo phe ra rồi vẫn không rút ra được, cảm giác như cái trục chốt giữ nó lại. BÁc nào có kinh nghiệm hướng dẫn cho em cách tháo với ạ
- Em hỏi ngu tý là con này để phay sắt từ từ nghiệp dư chơi được không?
E cám ơn mọi người

----------


## hoangson

Theo em bác tìm kỹ chỗ cánh quạt xem có con "vít chí" vào trục không. Nếu có thì tháo con đấy ra mới tháo ra được. Hi

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Đúng rồi bạn, nó dính bụi nên mình nhìn ko ra

----------


## Diyodira

cái vỏ đó là cate để gắn cái vòng râu cước ngăn bụi, vì khi mang về tháo ra để test cho khỏi vướng víu.

không biết nó có phay chuẩn không chứ nếu thêm vòng bi cũng hay phết  :Smile: 

tks

----------


## ktshung

> cái vỏ đó là cate để gắn cái vòng râu cước ngăn bụi, vì khi mang về tháo ra để test cho khỏi vướng víu.
> 
> không biết nó có phay chuẩn không chứ nếu thêm vòng bi cũng hay phết 
> 
> tks


Vậy vòng ngăn bụi đó bác có ko? Nếu ko bác biết mua đâu ko?

----------


## Diyodira

vòng ngăn bụi này chủ yếu là chế, lấy la nhôm mỏng bẻ giống như cái bát bắt tụ điện, hoặc dùng cổ dê, còn phần râu ria có thể dùng vài hay bạt hay cước, dài ngắn tùy nhu cầu.

----------


## ngochieu5522

Cái quạt muốn tháo được thì trước hết phải tháo khoen phía ngoài, nếu có vit hay lục giác khóa thì tháo bỏ rồi mới nậy rút ra ngoài. Bên trong lỗ của quạt thì thường sẽ có thêm cái then và thường thì hay vị kẹt cái then này.

----------

ktshung

----------


## IRF945

Quan sát kỉ xem nó ntn. Lắc quạt giữ trục xem có tầm rơ ko. Dùng cảo kéo đầu nó ra.
banh nó ra xem nó dùng bạc đạn loại nào. Con này mua nhiêu thế. Mà coi chừng sắt ăn nó. :Wink:

----------


## goldsea

Nếu bác chủ không gõ nhầm 2300 rpm thì ắn sắt được ạ, không phải tự nhiên nó làm cái spindle chậm thế đâu...

----------

